
Bitcoin for Gold – Major Gold Dealer Now Accepting Bitcoin - glmxstd
http://blockchaincourier.com/2017/12/08/bitcoin-for-gold-major-gold-dealer-now-accepting-bitcoin/
======
GhostVII
If the cost in Bitcoin changes when the value of Bitcoin in USD changes, you
aren't paying in Bitcoin - you are paying in USD, you just happen to be
converting your Bitcoin over first.

~~~
marshray
That's like saying if the cost in USD of chocolate from Switzerland changes
with USDCHF then you're not actually paying in USD.

All international transactions are affected by exchange rate, it's just a
question of to what degree the importer is willing to eat the cost of minor
fluctuations. This is more likely to occur with high-margin consumer items
(e.g., Nintendo games tend to stay priced at round numbers) than with low-
margin items.

Gold and BTC both approximate pure financial instruments and are notionally
almost zero margin. Thus we would expect their prices to be quoted very
precisely.

